# Arkie's April Pens



## arkie (Apr 6, 2013)

[attachment=22465] [attachment=22466] [attachment=22467] [attachment=22468]

Blue dyed and stabilized FBE on a Black TN Majestic Jr roller ball. This one is headed to the Rebuilds.


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 6, 2013)

Great looking piece of DSFBE!

Les


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Great looking piece of DSFBE!
> 
> Les



+1 Agreed - AND nice craftsmanship.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow! love that blank, well done and perfect kit for it.


----------



## arkie (Apr 6, 2013)

[attachment=22522] [attachment=22523] [attachment=22524]

IRW Burl - Black TN and Gold TN Majestic Squire


----------



## arkie (Apr 7, 2013)

[attachment=22541] [attachment=22542] [attachment=22543]

IRW Burl - Black TN and Gold TN Broadwell Art Deco


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 7, 2013)

Another well done batch of writing instruments!
BTW, are you using a flash that is making that orange colored line down the center of all the fittings in all of your photos?

Les


----------



## arkie (Apr 7, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Another well done batch of writing instruments!
> BTW, are you using a flash that is making that orange colored line down the center of all the fittings in all of your photos?
> 
> Les



Yes, I'm going to have to invest in a small light tent and tripod one of these days, but keep buying wood and pen stuff instead. Imagine that. :dash2:


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 7, 2013)

arkie said:


> rdabpenman said:
> 
> 
> > Another well done batch of writing instruments!
> ...



You don't need a light tent.
I just shoot all my photos using my overhead day lite florescent shop lights, a tripod and set my camera white balance and use a white cloth for the background.

Les


----------



## arkie (Apr 14, 2013)

[attachment=23172] [attachment=23173] [attachment=23174]

Black Ash Burl I bought in this forum from bwh3805 last year, on a Black TN & Rhodium full size Majestic. This is a large and heavy pen, yet oddly comfortable in the hand.


----------

